# Purely Organic Lawn Food question



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi All,

Like many people I've recently made the switch from Ringer to Purely Organic Lawn Food

The ingredients are nearly the same, but the only thing that confuses me is that the Purely Organic bag says is predominately water-soluble Nitrogen. (7.1 soluble vs 2.9 insoluble)

I may be wrong, but I thought water soluble was associated with fast release fertilizers. I was hoping this would be a slow / extended period of activity like other organics. Is that the case?

Sam


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I believe it's the "Distillers Dried Grains" ingredients that makes up the fast release WSN component. The soybean meal should be the slow release.


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

I guess my question is, does this mean that it won't have the same long / extended release we expect from some other organics?

For comparison here are the two labels: first is the old Ringer lawn restore (before they recently changed their formula) and below that is simply organic. You can see much more water soluble despite similar ingredients.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Differences in soil biology and environmental conditions factor into how long the organic fertilizer is consumed and released, but in general a product with more slow release will fertilize for a longer period of time.


----------

